# TUG Membership



## valadezm (Sep 4, 2013)

I signed up for the TUG membership. How long typically is the wait to receive the email?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2013)

If you used Paypal, someone has to physically process your payment, if you used another method, it's very quick.  If it's been more than 24 hours, check you spam folder.  Also - Make sure you are looking in the same email Acct. that you used to register for TUG.


----------

